# [SOLVED] GPU problem



## Tomween1 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been working on an HP Pavilion 1750y. Swapped the mobo out for the exact same board. Got everything but the added graphics card that originally came w/ the computer, to work



I can get the internal graphics to work, if I remove the added card. I went into the bios and changed the video settings to identify the graphics from the pcie slot. Reinstalled the card still nothing. I inserted an extra card I had lying around, still nothing.



At this point the PC is working w/ it's on board graphics, but that shouldn't be right??? The onboard gpu was fine. The board was bad, and so changed.



Any thoughts would be appreciated.



Tom


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: GPU problem*

What are the full specs?
Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Graphics card
Power supply


----------



## Tomween1 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: GPU problem*

Stright from the man's. page.

Motherboard description Motherboard manufacturer's name: ASUS P5LP-LE
HP/Compaq name: Leonite-GL8E

CPU/Processor Socket: 775: Core 2 Duo E6x00


Front-side bus (FSB) 533 MHz, 800 MHz, 1066 MHz (processor dependent)

Chipset Northbridge: Intel 945G
Southbridge: ICH7DH

BIOS features System BIOS core brand: Award 
Keyboard combination to used to enter BIOS: F10

Form factor Micro-ATX: 9.6 in X 9.6 in 

Memory Dual channel memory architecture 
Four 240-pin DDR2 DIMM sockets PC2 5300 (667 MHz) DDR2 DIMMs 
non-ECC memory only, unbuffered




Expansion slots Three PCI
One PCI Express x16 graphics

Video graphics Integrated graphics using Intel GMA 950
Also supports PCI Express x16 graphics cards

Parallel ATA One 40-pin UltraDMA 100/66/33 connector 
Supports PIO, multi-word DMA modes 
Supports 2 PATA disk drives on one PATA ribbon cable (2 drives total, ODD only)

Serial ATA 4 SATA connectors
Supports SATA2 3.0 Gb/s
Backwards compatible with SATA 1.5 Gb/s
Each connector supports 1 serial ATA disk drive



NOTE: *The faster rate of 3.0Gb/sec requires that both the hard drive and the motherboard support it. If one or the other does not support 3.0 Gb/sec, the system negotiates down to the slower 1.5 Gb/sec. 

RAID Intel Matrix Storage Technology
Onboard RAID controller: ICH7-DH 
All Leonite models ship RAID-ready 
Set up RAID using the included WinXP applet 
RAID modes supported*: 
RAID 0 
RAID 1



NOTE: *RAID 5 requires three HDDs and RAID 10 requires four HDDs. While this motherboard can support RAID 5 and 10, only RAID 0 and RAID 1 modes are supported. 

Onboard audio High Definition 8 channel audio 
Supports SPDIF input/output 
Audio CODEC: Realtek ALC888 
Onboard LAN 10/100 Mps LAN PHY 
Intel 82562V PHY (Ekron-N) 

Onboard USB USB 2.0 
Eight ports total 
Four connectors on back panel 
Two headers on motherboard supporting 4 additional ports/devices 

Onboard 1394 Type: IEEE 1394a 400Mb/s 
Agere LFW3226 controller chip 
Two ports total 
One port on back panel 
One header on motherboard supporting 1 additional port/device 

Back panel I/0 One PS/2 mouse port (green)
One PS/2 keyboard port (purple)
One SPDIF in port
One SPDIF out port
One VGA port 
One parallel port 
One 6-pin IEEE 1394a 
Four USB 2.0
One RJ-45 networking port 
Audio ports:
Line-in (light blue)
Line-out (lime)
Microphone-in (pink)
Side speaker out (gray)
Rear speaker out (black)
Center/subwoofer (yellow orange)

Internal connectors One 24-pin ATX power connector
One 4-pin ATX power connector
One PATA connector 
Four SATA connectors
One floppy drive connector
Two 12v fan connector for CPU fan and System fan
One 9-pin header for power button, reset button, power LED, and HDD LED 
One SPDIF-Audio output connector
One line input connector (interupts line input on back panel, Vista capable, requires matching front audio jack module)
One 9-pin audio header for headphone-out and microphone-in (yellow, Vista capable, requires matching front audio jack module)
Two USB 2.0 connectors supporting 4 additional USB 2.0 ports 
One IEEE 1394a header 
One jumper for resetting BIOS settings
One jumper to disable BIOS password checking 

Power output wattage 300 Watt 

Graphics ATI Radeon x1700SE


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: GPU problem*

Remove the dedicated GPU. Uninstall the Onboard graphics drivers, Boot into the Bios and set the graphics to PCI-E, Save & Exit. Shut down the PC, install the GPU and reboot. Install the most up to date drivers for the GPU


----------

